#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Crane Technical Paper Tp # 410

## sharmeen

Hello 
can any one have Crane Technical paper # 410, paper on fluid flow. I have but it's an old one. If some one have new version please upload it, if possible on resume supported site. Thankyou


with kind regardsSee More: Crane Technical Paper Tp # 410

----------


## sharmeen

Sorry if post it at wrong forum :Frown:

----------


## gholami.amir

Hello 
the Crane Technical paper # 410, paper on fluid flow. is necessary for me.
would any one please send me or upload on site as soon as possible
with best  regards
gholami.amir

----------


## sharmeen

Here is the link

Flow of Fluids Through Valves, Fittings & Pipe TP-410
ISBN: 1400527120
Author: Crane Valves 
Publisher: Crane Valve
Publication Date: 1998-06-01
Number Of Pages: 132


Crane Valves, Flow of Fluids Through Valves, Fittings & Pipe TP-410


ISBN: 1400527120 | Publisher: Crane Valve | Publication Date: 1998-06-01 | Number Of Pages: 132 |
Crane Technical Paper No. 410 (TP-410) is the quintessential guide to understanding the flow of fluid through valves, pipe and fittings, enabling you to select the correct equipment for your piping system. Originally developed in 1942, the latest edition of Crane TP-410 serves as an indispensable technical resource for specifying engineers, designers and engineering students. TP-410 is authored by Crane Valve Group (CVG), one of the world's leading suppliers of valve products and services



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gholami.amir

hey pal!
many tanx for your kindly attention

----------


## Djomlouns

Hi,
this book uploaded on rapidshare is book published in 1982.


Does somebody have a new version, say from 1998?

----------


## jeanlou

Thanks Sharmeen.
It is currently very useful for me.

----------


## Qalander

Thanks Sharmeen for the resource
Regards
Qalander

----------


## sgc

Crane also do a software version, does anybody have a copy?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks Sharmeen

----------


## daveooo1@gmail.com

Does anyone have the NEW 2009 edition of Crane's updated Technical Paper 410??

Flow of Fluids Through Valves, Fittings & Pipe TP-410
ISBN: 1400527120
Reprinted 09/09
Author: Crane Valves
Publisher: Crane Valve

----------


## losmoscas

The link above has TP-410M (Metric). I am looking for TP-410 (US)!! Does anybode has it?

----------


## f81aa

sharmeen, thanks

See More: Crane Technical Paper Tp # 410

----------


## unni

Thanks Sharmeen
highly informative

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot Sharmeen

----------


## august8

Thanks!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

I also need the latest editionof TP-410. Kindly share if anybody has it.

----------


## Nabili

I also need the latest version 2009. please upload if available. many thanks

----------


## eastorca

Kindly anyone reupload this books. Your kink might be expired

----------


## DEBIMA

Kindly anyone upload this books. the link might be dead
thanks

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DEBIMA

> Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much............

----------


## ashrath25

Dear sharmeen

can you please upload this file again. because above link has been expired

thank you

----------


## sleimanshokr

please upload this file again

----------


## gtpol57

1999ed Metric **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Crane Technical Paper Tp # 410

----------


## straw415852678

> Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi,

Can you upload the file again? Thanks

----------


## Nabili

The link does not work. Please upload again. Thanks

----------


## straw415852678

> 1999ed Metric **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi,
Can you upload again? Thanks.

----------


## Azad

Various Versions in Link below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

